# Forums for statusmaxxing?



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 7, 2021)

Title


----------



## Adriana Lima (Jun 7, 2021)

Lipstick Alley







www.lipstickalley.com


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 7, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Lipstick Alley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not an overweight African American woman in her mid 20s but thanks bro


----------



## Adriana Lima (Jun 7, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> I'm not an overweight, African American woman in her mid 20s but thanks bro


Maby some Reddit 'hustle' communites


----------



## CurryKing (Jun 7, 2021)

.me colored name


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jun 7, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Lipstick Alley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah you leading this man astray


----------



## quakociaptockh (Jun 7, 2021)

What is status? Money, job position, fame (if ur artist), success at sports. Find a forum specific for that.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 7, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> What is status? Money, job position, fame (if ur artist), success at sports. Find a forum specific for that.


Fame


----------



## quakociaptockh (Jun 7, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Fame



Are you an artist? Find some forum related to that subject.

Or if you're not, just post ur dick on tiktok.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 7, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> Are you an artist? Find some forum related to that subject.
> 
> Or if you're not, just post ur dick on tiktok.


all the forums for it suck, it's a bunch of trash niggas


----------



## Bitch (Jun 7, 2021)

No such thing


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


> No such thing


Y


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 7, 2021)

hate 😡


----------



## BrownBoy (Jun 7, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Fame


for what?


----------



## quakociaptockh (Jun 7, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> all the forums for it suck, it's a bunch of trash niggas



Rap?


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jun 7, 2021)

in your wildest dreams


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 7, 2021)

N.I.E said:


> in your wildest dreams


Going to the ignore list


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jun 7, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Going to the ignore list


thanks duly noted


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Jun 7, 2021)

Youtuber/rapper/ or IG/TikTok maxing is probably the only few ways to get high status as a young person with no talent. A young person who has high status with talent (genetics) would be like a pro athlete, actor or model. 

Think about it, all the famous young people (under 30) you know of fit one of those descriptions.

Status essentially equals influence you have. (How much people see what you do in life, and how many people actually care about it.)


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 7, 2021)

Statusmax.org


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Jun 7, 2021)

You can status max on pornhub


----------



## WonderChad (Jun 8, 2021)

Mayb I could make a new platform for such things.💰💰


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 8, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> What is status? Money, job position, fame (if ur artist), success at sports. Find a forum specific for that.


Looks is actually also a status giving trait.


----------

